# Firestone Super Cruiser



## Orlan123

Hello All,

I had the opportunity to purchase my very first vintage bicycle last week.  I appreciate those Cabers who offered advice and information that allowed me to better understand what I was buying.  I generally take lots of photos of the items I collect and document the process of restoration, from its dust or rusty beginnings, to its finished restoration.  The bike will keep its original state.  I do look forward to cleaning it up and getting it to riding condition.

It was verified by the Cabers here that it is a 1941 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser.  I haven't seen anywhere on the bike a marking that says Colson, but I believe that you experts know by frame style and other documentation of who made this particular bike and what year model it is.  It does say "Firestone Super Cruiser" on the bike.  

I'm new to vintage bikes, so please let me know what is correct and not correct on the bike.  

I will appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Freqman1

1941 Colson built for Firestone. Bike needs nothing except a gentle cleaning, a good service of all the bearings and to be ridden. I do not see anything incorrect on the bike and I think you will be surprised at how well this bike will clean-up. If you have doubts about whether a product or technique will harm a finish then stop and ask questions. Congrats and ride on! V/r Shawn


----------



## Tikibar

Vintage Firestone batteries still in the light, that's quite amazing!


----------



## STRADALITE

You may find that the bushing for the front forks has worn out. 
If you need a replacement a very resourcefull member has made some replacements. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58872-FS-Colson-Cushioner-bushing-95-00-shipped


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Nice bike i would just clean it put new tubes and tires on on it and enjoy it?? Cant wait to see pics of it all cleaning up !!!


----------



## delgan

Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## Orlan123

Thanks everyone.  I'm excited to get going on it.  Here's a few more up close photos.


----------



## Awhipple

Wow! Clean it and ride it! Keep it simple.


----------



## rustjunkie

Beauty. This bicycle is looking to be in exceptional unmolested original condition.
You might know but just in case:
There are parts of the bike that were never shiny: spokes, fender braces, horn button, etc. The finish on these is easily removed/destroyed by any abrasives.
The spoke nipples are brass and have a thin layer of nickel plating that can be easily damaged/removed if the rims are polished with the spokes/nipples in place.
You might want to use a socket w/extension on the seat tube nut and on the seat to avoid damaging the paint on the frame and gouging the washer on the seat clamp bolt.
These seat posts are typically very short: be careful of how high the seat is raised.


----------



## Orlan123

As I mentioned, I'm new to vintage bikes and appreciate the information. I'll add a few more photos.


----------



## mrg

Man, that bike will clean up great, nice survivor, lets see it on the road!


----------



## mike j

Nice bike! You sure picked a winner, great score. This may only be the beginning.


----------



## syclesavage

Going to lose a lil paint on the bottom of those down tubes that green is going to shine, shine, shine, for sure.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Here is a pic of mine but just a cruiser model without the cushioner front end. Mine i had to do the oxolic acid bath and this is what i came out with but your just has a lot of dust and with shine like chrome in july!!


----------



## Orlan123

I had the opportunity to begin with the restoration this weekend.  I've taken the advice from the Cabers here and have engaged the process in a slow and careful pace.  My fingers are already sore from all the rubbing and cleaning.  I'm enjoying this!  Here are some photos.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

That looks like a fantastic find it will look great when you get it cleaned up. Nice find


----------



## Orlan123

A few more photos.


----------



## Rivnut

Is there anything on this bike that isn't original?  WOW!!!


----------



## rollfaster

I'll pile on, great bike, great paint, great find. So nice and OG, can't wait to see it finished. What kind of tires will you be using?


----------



## fordmike65

WoW!! I knew that girl was clean but Jeeze! I doubt she was ever ridden! What a BEAUTY! Glad to see you're not skimping on the bearing grease


----------



## dodgerblue

Great ol girls bike you scored big time . I dont often comment on a girls bicycle , but shes really clean . Love green bikes .


----------



## Orlan123

I appreciate all the positive comments.  I'm having a great time and look forward to some progress this weekend.  A Caber asked what tires I was going to use.  We're fortunate to have one bicycle shop in town.  I want to support his business, so I'll purchase from him.  He's an older gentleman and has a great spirit for bicycles.  He sells some nice higher line of bikes at his shop.  We have a strong military and university presence in our community, so that keeps him busy. 

This is what I picked up. 

26"X2.125 Whitewalls. I'm hoping this is a good brand of tire.
Heavy duty tubes
Rim strips
Thorn strips (He recommended I use these.  I don't care for the bright orange color, but they won't be seen.)
Cone wrench (He gave this to me)

Feedback is always welcomed.  

Thanks All.


----------



## Orlan123

I had time to wrap up the cleaning and polishing of the front wheel today.  I followed the advice of Cabers here to use WD-40, 0000 steel wool, a small brass brush, and soft rags to scrub and clean the rust off the chrome rim. After scrubbing and rubbing, as recommended, I used Mothers Chrome polish to attempt to put a shine on the rim.  It looks pretty good.  I then added the rubber rim strip, heavy duty tube, placed the thorn strip in the tire, then mounted the tire onto the rim and aired it up to 45 psi.

I went ahead and installed the front fender back on the bike and then installed the tire.  I still have much more scrubbing and cleaning to do on the bike, plus bearing cleaning and re-greasing, but I felt I needed to put these parts back on while I still remembered where everything went.  The photos I took helped out too. Anyway, one step at a time for me.

I believe I mentioned in my introduction thread that I own a 1924 Model T Touring.  The Model T has somewhat of a connection to the bike as it has Firestone tires.  I took a couple of photos of the bike wheel/tire next to the front tire of the Model T.  By the way, I read on a Cabe thread where some of you use Noah Stutzman to build you wooden rims.  The hickory spokes you see on the Model T were made by Noah.

A few more photos of the progress.  Feedback is always welcome.

Thanks


----------



## 56 Vette

Stunning bicycle! That girl is cleaning up beautifully, very cool pic next to the Model T! I absolutely love seeing these original paint and condition bikes, great job!! Joe


----------



## sleepy

Beautiful bike, very nice progress! And gorgeous Model T as well.

Henry Ford and Harvey Firestone were very good friends, Ford's original Quadricycle still wears its Firestone tires.


----------



## STRADALITE

Whats the story about how you acquired this. You really scored a great girls bike
Be aware that this vintage bike hobby is addictive. I'm sure for many of us it started with one bike. I think there are some members with more than 100 bikes.


----------



## Orlan123

Henry Ford spent a good amount of money and work attempting to make rubber, but never accomplished it.  The book Fordlandia, The Rise and Fall of Henry Ford's Forgotten Jungle City tells the story of Ford's efforts with rubber and the jungles of the Amazon.  Good reading.

I've never claimed to be a mechanic, but I sure enjoy tinkering.  I started on the back wheel today.  All the nuts I've tackled so far have been friendly, haven't struggled with any frozen nuts.  The back wheel came off easy enough.  I take plenty of photos to help me with re-assembly.  I scrubbed and rubbed on all the parts, working to get everything clean.

Thanks


----------



## Orlan123

I carefully took the back axle apart and have discovered the high tech engineering of the late 1930's, early 1940's.  Wow, this axle has lots of parts and I don't understand how it all works!  

Cabers, please explain the back wheel axle, all of its components, plates, gears, and how it all works.  Here are some photos.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rustjunkie

Post #20, page 199 in the Schwinn Service Manual:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81415-Schwinn-Service-Manual-Volume-1/page2


----------



## Orlan123

Hello Everyone, 

I had the opportunity to do a little work on the Firestone today.  I removed the chain guard, rear fender rack, chain, and one pedal.  I continued on the cleaning and made some progress.  On the rear wheel, I believe I'm going to recruit some help from our local bike shop owner.  He has experience with the New Departure hubs.  I plan to look over his shoulder as he reassembles it.  I've cleaned all the bearings good and are ready for re-greasing and assembling.

Here are some before and after photos.  Thanks all.  

Feedback welcome.


----------



## bikesnbuses

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Orlan123

I had the afternoon off today so I went back to the shop to do a little work on the bike.  I now have most of the back end off.  I've made pretty good progress, cleaning the back fender and most of the back part of the bike frame.  I placed the chain in vinegar and will soak overnight.  After getting each part clean, I polish it with a car glaze that helps make the paint shine.

Here's some progress photos from today's work on the bike.  Thanks all.


----------



## Orlan123

Question to the Cabers,

I've seen photos here on the Cabe of bikes with the drop down stand mounted to the back wheel frame.  I'm thinking that maybe this Firestone may have had, or was designed with the option for a drop down stand.  The area of the frame in the photo bends out on both sides.  Was this designed as a stop for the drop down stand?


----------



## cds2323

Yes, those tabs are stops for the dropstand. Looks like your rear fender also has a hole between the two holes for the reflector. This hole and the lower hole for the reflector would be used to attach the dropstand clip. Not sure that a dropstand was ever mounted on your bike tho. Check the paint where the dropstand bolts would have been. Also don't see any marks inside rear fender where the clip would have been attached. Colson would have used the same frame regardless whether the bike was equipped with a side stand or a dropstand.


----------



## Orlan123

Good point cds2323.  The drop stand holes don't look scuffed up.  Thanks


----------



## Orlan123

Beautiful day today!  Temperature was up to about 70 degrees.  I started raking leaves this morning, but soon escaped back to the shop to work on the bike.  I continue to make progress, and taking off, cleaning, and re-assembling parts back on the bike.  Here's some photos of today's work.  I've also attempted to upload a short video but it won't accept a .mov file. Take a look.

Thanks


----------



## Orlan123

I thought I'd add a few progress photos from yesterday's work on the bike.  I tackled the seat, taking it apart and cleaning and polishing the metal parts.  I was eager to see what I could do with the leather saddle.  I'm sure this bike hadn't been touched in years, maybe even a few decades, so didn't know what to expect with working the leather.  I wiped it as good as possible with a clean dry rag, then began a wipe and rub process with KIWI Leather Lotion.  Following the directions on the bottle, I let it dry, then buffed it.  I did this three times using clean rags each time.  The leather is softening up and looks pretty decent.  I'll probably do this one or two more times to soften it up even more.

Feedback welcomed.  Thanks


----------



## juanitasmith13

Orlan... When you get this one done, you will experience severe withdrawal; unless, you might consider cleaning one of my bikes for therapy... I would not rush you!


----------



## dave429

Cleaning up nicely. You even gave me a few tips on some cleaning! I love that front fork.


----------



## Freqman1

I'd be interested to know what is stamped on the bottom bracket (serial number/letters). Thanks, Shawn


----------



## frankster41

Orlan great story and pictoral display. You should have been a writer your story is very interesting. Is there a special lady that will recieve this bike when its done or is it just a keeper for your collection?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## Orlan123

Glad you Cabers enjoy the thread.  I've been enjoying the restoration process.  As for the bike when it's finished, I plan for it to be my little lady's bike.  I am interested in a boys/men's tank bike in the same age era to accompany the Firestone.  We ride our modern cruisers quite a bit during the warm months and plan to put this one on the pavement also.  So, hopefully if I can locate myself a bike and we'll ride vintage together as soon as it warms up. I bought her a new modern Schwinn last Christmas.  Here's a few photos of the custom painting I had done on it.

Thanks to everyone for the support.






View attachment 280533









View attachment 280536


----------



## STRADALITE

Here is a boys version of your bike for sale. 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lower-price-1941-firestone-super-cruiser-colson.85224/#post-532897


----------



## vincev

Please do not "restore" this bike.Just clean and polish her up.


----------



## Orlan123

Thanks for the comments.

Stradalite,
Very nice boys Firestone, but a bit above my budget.

Vincev,
Restoration can be in many forms.  The restoration I am doing on this bike is to bring it back to its original condition, carefully taking it apart, cleaning and servicing the mechanical parts, cleaning and polishing all body and chrome parts.  The only thing I'll be replacing on this bike are the rim liners, tubes, tires, grease, oil, batteries, and one hand grip.


----------



## vincev

Orlan123 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Stradalite,
> Very nice boys Firestone, but a bit above my budget.
> 
> Vincev,
> Restoration can be in many forms.  The restoration I am doing on this bike is to bring it back to its original condition, carefully taking it apart, cleaning and servicing the mechanical parts, cleaning and polishing all body and chrome parts.  The only thing I'll be replacing on this bike are the rim liners, tubes, tires, grease, oil, batteries, and one hand grip.




Glad to hear that.Too many times originals are destroyed by "restorations"


----------



## Orlan123

I appreciate your support.


----------



## Orlan123

I had the opportunity to get back to the Firestone project today.  I had mentioned in an earlier post that I had taken the back wheel to the local bike shop to have them put it back together.  Well, after a full week of it being there, I stopped by Friday after work and it was still sitting on the bench with no progress.  He was busy and my wheel had taken a back seat.  No problem, as it gave me the opportunity to get it back and attempt to do it myself.  I'm glad I did, because I committed to getting it rebuilt today.  I guess I was a little intimidated by all the parts involved.  One thing I learned early on in doing restorations is make sure to document and take lots of photos of every step of the disassemble. In the process of building this bike back together, I have on many occasions, referred back to the photos taken of taking it apart.  With the help of the pics, I was able to get the rear wheel back together and believe I did it correctly.

After getting the wheel together, I wiped it good and clean, installed the rim strip, tube, thorn guard, new tire, and aired it up to 50 psi.  I then began reassembling the back end,  I got everything looking pretty straight and tightened up.  I carefully turned the bike back on it tires and installed the seat. 

I actually took it for a spin to make sure all worked.  It rolled, peddled, and braked as it should, so I believe I succeeded.  What a great feeling!

I have a few more things to get done, including cleaning and installing the kick stand, clean and polish the handle bar, and find a grip for it.  I'm getting close.  Boy, it's looking good!  Take a look.

Feedback welcomed.


----------



## cds2323

It's looking great. You'll be glad you did the wheel yourself, if there's ever need for more servicing you'll be able to fix it yourself. If it rolls, drives and brakes , you got it right. 
Really is a nice looking bike, and now it's rideable again.


----------



## frankster41

Excellent Job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13

Orlan... I too was pleased to see you stepped up to the plate on the rear-end and compliment your "modus-operandae" and applaud your success! That ND was the brake I learned first...about age 7; but, my Dad was watching! Your grips [exact-repos] can be had from "Memory Lane" via a phone order, and in your hands in a couple days....


----------



## Orlan123

I appreciate everyone's comments.  Thanks for following the thread and supporting my efforts. Although I've done restoration projects over the years, this is my first vintage bike project and I have been enjoying it.  Much like all of you here, as a kid I loved my bikes.

As recommended by juanitasmith13, I contacted "Memory Lane" to order a pair of handle bar grips but they didn't have any available.  I'm going to post on the "Want Ad" in search for one or a pair of grips.

Also, as some of you have stated in earlier posts, I'm already getting the itch to find me a men's/boys tank bike to compliment the Firestone.  I'm just liking all these vintage bikes, but I'm really liking the J.C. Higgins Colorflow.  Wow! That is a cool bike.

Thanks, Orlando


----------



## Orlan123

Hello All,  

I worked at wrapping up the restoration this weekend.  I cleaned and polished the handle bar.  I then took it on its first real spin.  The bike rides pretty smooth and is comfortable. The only thing remaining are grips for the handle bar, and I've got a lead on those.

So I've come to the end of this project and it has been a pretty good time.  I've gathered the tools and cleaned up the shop.  I appreciate everyone's comments and for following the thread.  Who knows, I may run across another bike out there and do this again.

Orlando


----------



## rocketman

Nice work and effort...


----------

